# CoD:MW2 Maus Probleme im MP



## Kid--Rock (18. März 2010)

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit dem CoD:MW 2. Ich habe das Spiel nun schon eine Zeitlang nicht gespielt und nun wollte ich wieder ein wenig Spaß im MP haben und muß feststellen das mein Mauszeiger während ich im MP Modus bin nicht angezeigt wird. Im SP habe ich keine Probleme und es startet ganz normal und kann die Maus auch ganz normal bewegen.
  Ich habe nun den Mp Teil schon gelöscht gehabt und neu Installiert. Ich habe die Lokalen Cach Dateien überprüft und auch defragmentiert. Nichts hat geholfen. auch das ausführen im abgesicherten Modushat nicht seinen gewünschten Erfolg gebracht. Leider bin ich mit meinem Latein am ende und hoffe ihr habt ein paar Ideen die mir weiterhelfen könnten


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2010)

Geht es um das Fadenkreuz oder geht es um den Cursor, wenn du in einem Menü bist?  Sind denn alle Treiber aktuell, auch board usw ?


----------



## Kid--Rock (18. März 2010)

Es geht um den Cursor. Sobald ich das Spiel z.B. im Singelplayer Modus starte ist er da. Wechsle ich dann in den Multiplayer Modus ist er weg.

 Die Treiber habe ich nach deiner Antwort aktuallisiert und es geht leider immer noch nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2010)

Hast denn für die maus irgendwelche Treiber? Dann versuch es mal ohne - manchmal isses nämlich auch die Maussoftware erst schuld.


----------



## Nilssont27 (18. März 2010)

Haste schon mal probiert ob die Maus im Fenstermodus da ist? (mit "ALT" + "Enter" ) Weil ein Freund von mir hatte das Problem auch, das in manchen Spielen der Zeiger im Vollbild nicht angezeigt wurde, aber im Fenstermodus schon.


----------



## Kid--Rock (18. März 2010)

Ich glaube ich habe das Problem nun gefunden. Habe vorhin mal ein anderes Online Spiel angeworfen und festgestellt das mein PC immer wieder hängen bleibt sobald ich ein Spiel starte das viel Resourcen braucht. bei CoD ist mir das nicht aufgefallen. Also habe ich das Spiel mal, wie vorgeschlagen, in den Fenstermodus gebracht und eine Zeitlang einfach gewartet. Und siehe da: Der Mauszeiger war auf einmal da. Wieder zurück in den normalen Modus und es klappte. Nun muß ich nur rausfinden warum mein PC hängen bleibt.


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2010)

vlt. is der nur zugemüllt - grad FALLS du XP haben solltest, wäre ne neuinstall 1x pro Jahr ne wahre Heilungskur


----------



## Kid--Rock (18. März 2010)

Ich denke so langsam das es irgendwie mit Steam zusammen hängt. Alle Steam Spiele hängen sich auf.


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2010)

schalt mal virenscanner und firewall aus


----------

